# Foxtail in my pasture



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are several types of grasses known as foxtails. Eating some varieties have worse effects than others. Do you know what you have? Control may also be different depending on the type.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

One of our pastures has a lot if it. It's not the kind with the really big, spiky heads, and it doesn't bother horses as long as we keep it mowed or hay it off before the heads develop.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't have experience with foxtail specifically, but the best way to deal with weeds is to keep your pasture healthy. I would plow it all under, fertilize, lime, and then re-seed in the spring with something like timothy or an equine pasture mix if you prefer (I like straight timothy personally because it does well here, and I know my horses stay healthy on it). And then make sure you mow it occasionally to keep the weeds from going to seed. If you do that for a few years, you should have thriving, healthy pastures. Ideally, you should also mow a strip outside the fencing of the pastures. Often, people mow inside the pasture, but the outside grows wild so weeds get tall and re-seed themselves into the pasture, perpetuating a cycle you don't want. We have had a lot of success keeping the outside of the pastures mowed as well as the inside. We just run the bush hog through every few weeks. 

To make it easier, I would create several pastures and move the horses often so you can mow and plow/seed different areas but keep the horses well fed. After you mow, you can't let the horses in right away so plan to rotate.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have foxtail in one of my pastures. It’s around a low slough area that dries out quickly - apparently foxtail likes alkaline soil. The horses do leave it alone when it heads out (I can’t say for sure about the looks-like-regular-eating-grass stage). For my part, I try to mow it once a season, if possible. I believe if there is enough grazing and/or the horses are not going hungry they will not bother with it.

The best way to get rid of it is to do as Acadian said - break up the pasture, reseed and fertilizer but that costs a fair bit of time and money. Also, if certain areas are of poor soil quality (ph levels in particular) they may not be able to sustain good quality grass and the foxtail will return.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

As others have said, mow before the seedheads develop, and keep your horses well fed so they aren't tempted to try the less palatable greenery in your pasture.
FWIW, allowing horses free access to decent forage has many other significant benefits for their health as well. Do some research . . .


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

Where my horse boards the pastures are full of it and it's never been a problem. That place has been in business for about 30 years. They do mow and not allow the grass to get really tall. But they have family in Oregon and when they go for 4-6 weeks in spring and fall, the fox tail will grow heads, but never been an issue for any horses including some very elderly ones over the years. But there is lots of grass and they get hay too.


----------

